# Do chubby guys turn you on?



## smallpackage (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm a chubby guy, and I find it hard meeting a girl. A lot of girls say looks don't matter, but I'm finding it hard to believe. Big Beautiful Women seem to have admirers of all shapes and sizes. Us 'fat dudes' don't seem to get the same amount of attention. I don't know. What do you think?


----------



## elle camino (Dec 1, 2008)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=8


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 1, 2008)

smallpackage said:


> I'm a chubby guy, and I find it hard meeting a girl. A lot of girls say looks don't matter, but I'm finding it hard to believe. Big Beautiful Women seem to have admirers of all shapes and sizes. Us 'fat dudes' don't seem to get the same amount of attention. I don't know. What do you think?



Depends on the chubby guy. 

Same thing for non-chubby guys.

You should visit the BHM/FFA board, for sure.


----------



## Victim (Dec 1, 2008)

There are also sites devoted to this. bhmffaconnection.com is one of them. There are others, but oddly enough many seem to be in Italian...


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Dec 1, 2008)

smallpackage said:


> I'm a chubby guy, and I find it hard meeting a girl. A lot of girls say looks don't matter, but I'm finding it hard to believe. Big Beautiful Women seem to have admirers of all shapes and sizes. Us 'fat dudes' don't seem to get the same amount of attention. I don't know. What do you think?



Nonsense.

There are no more "admirers" of fat women than there are of fat men. Maybe it's your attitude that holds you back? Being negative isn't attractive.


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 1, 2008)

i date guys of all sizes. i think chubby dudes are adorable. they just don't generally approach me very often. and then you also have to gel as people. but they give most amazing hugs! i won't mention the rest because that would be indecent


----------



## johnnytattoos (Dec 1, 2008)

Nope. Chubby guys do nothing for me.


----------



## Cors (Dec 1, 2008)

Penis does nothing for me. 

I prefer chubby guys over muscular ones though, and love giving hugs and tummy rubs!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Dec 1, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> There are no more "admirers" of fat women than there are of fat men. Maybe it's your attitude that holds you back? Being negative isn't attractive.



<3 <3 <3

Once again, RR makes sense.


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 1, 2008)

He's not wrong about the unfortunately disproportionate ratio of male fas to female fas.

However.

Girls are less hung up on body type than guys on average, and a non-ffa would be more likely to date a chubby guy than a non-mfa would a fat girl.


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 1, 2008)

Now here's a valid question, for you ladies, with your BHMs, is it "the bigger, the better" along with the usual personality matches, or do you have a certain type?


----------



## Love.Metal (Dec 1, 2008)

WillSpark said:


> Now here's a valid question, for you ladies, with your BHMs, is it "the bigger, the better" along with the usual personality matches, or do you have a certain type?




Bigger IS better...for sure.


Big body, big heart, big personality, big brain...all lovely characteristics that are pretty much mandatory.


----------



## Bountiful1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

i have found that most bhms dont want a fat chick but want the skinny bimbos


----------



## Cors (Dec 2, 2008)

Bountiful1966 said:


> i have found that most bhms dont want a fat chick but want the skinny bimbos



We have some awesome small FFAs here and they don't deserve that insult at all. 

I love BBWs, but I'd take the skinny bimbo over the resentful fat girl.


----------



## ntwp (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm skinny but not a bimbo. And of course I love me some chub... I married a sexy BHM! 

I think there are just more male FAs online because men seem to seek out their desires (or... *gasp* fetishes) online more often than women. In other words: there are girls who like fat guys who live their whole lives without ever knowing a thing about Dimensions. They simply feed their husbands or boyfriends and make 'em fat, and enjoy it. I know plenty of girls in real life who prefer men with more meat on their bones or have fattened up their spouses and don't seem to mind (or even seem to enjoy it) but couldn't care less about the internet as a source of expressing that desire.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Dec 2, 2008)

I think larger men and women both have an equally hard time finding people to accept them for who they are instead of

a) Loving them for their size alone and not them as a person

or

b) Not being accepting of them simply for their size

We've all been there. Not to downplay your loneliness, but just getting out there is the most important part. Don't just rely on bars to meet people. Instead, try doing something you enjoy and striking up conversations with people who also enjoy that thing. 

People like us are always just trying to rush into things. I'm as guilty of that as the next person. Sometimes you need to just relax and let things happen naturally.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Dec 2, 2008)

Bountiful1966 said:


> i have found that most bhms dont want a fat chick but want the skinny bimbos



I don't know why larger chicks always have to dig at the skinnier girls on these boards, also. You don't see them coming in and posting bitter, backdoor insults on your posts. Let's just be fair.


----------



## Victim (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm a BHM that likes the fat chicks. YES, we exist. YES, I'm taken...


----------



## Weeze (Dec 2, 2008)

Victim said:


> I'm a BHM that likes the fat chicks. YES, we exist. YES, I'm taken...



DAMMIT!


Just kidding, Vic, You're my buddy


----------



## Laina (Dec 2, 2008)

Cors said:


> We have some awesome small FFAs here and they don't deserve that insult at all.
> 
> I love BBWs, but I'd take the skinny bimbo over the resentful fat girl.



I love you as much as a bimbo possibly can, right now.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Dec 2, 2008)

Bountiful1966 said:


> i have found that most bhms dont want a fat chick but want the skinny bimbos




Horrible generalization.


----------



## escapist (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm gonna keep saying this till it burns in the heads of the other BHM's. I know guys like Chris will agree with me here. Personality is EVERYTHING when it comes to being a guy, and to be perfectly honest there are women who have such a powerful personalities that it can override a guys hard wired setting on what he finds physically stimulating in a woman as well. I am well over 400 lbs, and the only way I don't get hit on is by not going out in public or not letting my personality out to play. I don't know a woman who can resist a guy who is totally comfortable in his own skin, playful, engaging, interesting, and able to be himself no matter what the size. Just cause she doesn't take you home doesn't mean she doesn't find you attractive or completely enthralling.

If your shy, nervous, hesitant, closed off, walled up, its time to get rid of it, Ignore it, push past it. Nope it doesn't change over night. I just find that when you allow mental blocks on your own path you eventual cover the path all together and just end up being "happy" with whatever you find. I'm not just blowing smoke or making up stories here. I myself had to go on this journey, it was one of the most painful yet rewarding experiences of my life. As many here know, I love my life and wouldn't trade it for anything now. I won't lie and say looks don't matter, for the most part they just make it easy to get "an interview". The right attitude, smile, body language, and a willingness to put yourself out there can make it just as easy...and actually give you an edge over anybody who only has looks, an nothing else to offer.

In short don't expect women to just hit on you cause your chubby, or skinny or hot, or whatever, give them a reason to hit on you first.

Wana know more? Just PM me.


----------



## ruthzine (Dec 2, 2008)

I am a guy my experience with woman is the bigger my gut gets the more woman come on to me.


----------



## William (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey!!

I like a Woman with a bigger Butt than me!

I also love any size Woman that shows her support for us Fat Guys. Smaller FFA often share some of the same PC problems in the Fat Community that BHMs do.

William





Bountiful1966 said:


> i have found that most bhms dont want a fat chick but want the skinny bimbos


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 2, 2008)

Bountiful1966 said:


> i have found that most bhms dont want a fat chick but want the skinny bimbos



i've never been asked out by any bhms.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Dec 2, 2008)

Bountiful1966 said:


> i have found that most bhms dont want a fat chick but want the skinny bimbos



This really irritates me. 

Seriously. There are big guys that like smaller girls...so what?

There are big women who like skinny guys...so what?

How does skinny equate bimbo? Isn't that just as insulting/degrading as when people assume fat equates lazy? or ugly? or whatever other negative terminology you want to apply to the adjective?

Believe me from the conversations I've had with a number of the skinny ladies around here they're far from bimbos. Making statements like that does not make anyone appear in a more positive light, in fact it does quite the opposite.

Not everyone likes the same thing. Not everyone is attracted to the same damned physical traits. I know I'm not and I'm just fine with it. I know there are some that don't find me attractive, and I'm fine with that too. 

Seriously this kind of negativity and degradation has no place here. Really it doesn't.


Oh and to the OP yeah chubby guys turn me on.


----------



## boompoet (Dec 2, 2008)

One of my neighbors once told me she had a friend she loved dearly, that would do anything for her, that almost worshiped the ground she walked on. In the same breath she was bashing guys because of her most recent failed relationship. I asked her why she didn't just go out with her friend since he was so great and cared so much about her. She said it was because he was overweight and it's not that she didn't find him attractive, it's just that she could do better. That's very nearly a direct quote. 

Now, I'm bigger than this friend of hers. I also don't easily take offense at most things (even when she said, You'd even be attractive if you lost a hundred pounds.), but I like to mess with bigots so I proceeded to interrogate her. I wanted to know why she thought she was so above dating this guy. Why did she continue to be friends with him in the first place? How dare she speak of someone who loves her with such disrespect?! She is an attractive woman, thin with bright eyes and a little pixie hair cut she paid way to much for, but she's not as deserving of the Greek god type of guy as she thinks and I explained this simple fact to her as well.

When I was done reading her the riot act, she was obviously upset with herself and didn't understand why she felt the way she felt. She couldn't remember why she hadn't seen how attractive he was before and how sweet and kind he'd always been to her. She was programmed. Anyone, male or female, who allows their perception to be so twisted around the common advertising view has to have those illusions shattered once in a while. 

The next week she was dating the next drunk asshole she found at the bar and ignoring her friend again. Not only was she dating him, he was moving in with her. Three dates, and the guy was moving in. Not only that, but not a week after he'd moved in, he beat the crap out of her and the fat friend ended up kicking his ass. She's now seeing another guy she met in a bar. She just can't (not won't) learn.

Ladies and gentlemen, this is a bimbo.

The sad fact is that people ARE judged on their appearance before anything else. It's been my experience that if a woman can't get past the looks, then she'll never see the personality and it seems like it's getting worse. Really, that's why I came here in the first place, to find women who would find my body type attractive so I could let the personality out to play. 

Society puts these constraints on women until they're twisted up and pumped full of brain rotting advertisements. Those of us who are not Abercrombie models are left out in the cold. I've come to see the role reversal too. Women are taking on the role traditionally played by men. There's a jean commercial where the kids are taking their clothes off and the guy says I'm scared and the girl's line is Don't you trust me?. Shouldn't that be the other way around?


----------



## Melian (Dec 2, 2008)

boompoet said:


> One of my neighbors once told me she had a friend she loved dearly, that would do anything for her, that almost worshiped the ground she walked on. In the same breath she was bashing guys because of her most recent failed relationship. I asked her why she didn't just go out with her friend since he was so great and cared so much about her. She said it was because he was overweight and it's not that she didn't find him attractive, it's just that she could do better. That's very nearly a direct quote.
> 
> Now, I'm bigger than this friend of hers. I also don't easily take offense at most things (even when she said, You'd even be attractive if you lost a hundred pounds.), but I like to mess with bigots so I proceeded to interrogate her. I wanted to know why she thought she was so above dating this guy. Why did she continue to be friends with him in the first place? How dare she speak of someone who loves her with such disrespect?! She is an attractive woman, thin with bright eyes and a little pixie hair cut she paid way to much for, but she's not as deserving of the Greek god type of guy as she thinks and I explained this simple fact to her as well.
> 
> ...




Yeah...wow....that IS a bimbo. 

(I have nothing constructive to add....)


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Dec 2, 2008)

Bountiful1966 said:


> i have found that most bhms dont want a fat chick but want the skinny bimbos



So does that mean that being skinny and being a bimbo go hand in hand? 

I think you can be a bimbo no matter what your size... *rolls eyes*


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 2, 2008)

Nope, I don't see bimbo. I see a woman who is clearly not attracted to your/her friend, and who may possibly have some self-esteem issues. Clearly, she knows what she wants and what she doesn't want. I can't see painting her with the "bimbo" brush because she makes a hasty decision and doesn't choose men wisely. Come on. If this was a man we were talking about, people would be discussing his judgment skills and impulse control issues (moving someone in after 3 dates) rather than calling him the male equivalent of 'slut'. 

We want what we want. I'm also a thin woman with a pixie haircut and bright eyes. If I were single, I wouldn't let YOU tell me what I "deserve". I'd quite cheerfully go about dating men that I was attracted to and rejecting those that I didn't find attractive. They would, of course, be free to accept or reject me based on their personal preferences. But then ... THEY would be accepting or rejecting. Not you. I can't imagine why your friend allowed you to bring her to Jesus (so to speak) with regard to who she's deserving of. Had you done that to me, you'd promptly be an ex-friend. 

She doesn't need to apologize to you or anyone else for what she does/doesn't find attractive. That doesn't negate a responsibility to be kind to people, obviously. 



boompoet said:


> One of my neighbors once told me she had a friend she loved dearly, that would do anything for her, that almost worshiped the ground she walked on. In the same breath she was bashing guys because of her most recent failed relationship. I asked her why she didn't just go out with her friend since he was so great and cared so much about her. She said it was because he was overweight and it's not that she didn't find him attractive, it's just that she could do better. That's very nearly a direct quote.
> 
> Now, I'm bigger than this friend of hers. I also don't easily take offense at most things (even when she said, You'd even be attractive if you lost a hundred pounds.), but I like to mess with bigots so I proceeded to interrogate her. I wanted to know why she thought she was so above dating this guy. Why did she continue to be friends with him in the first place? How dare she speak of someone who loves her with such disrespect?! She is an attractive woman, thin with bright eyes and a little pixie hair cut she paid way to much for, but she's not as deserving of the Greek god type of guy as she thinks and I explained this simple fact to her as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## rabbitislove (Dec 2, 2008)

Agreed with TraciJo. The above sounds like a lot of self proclaimed nice guy bullshit. 

All that aside, its not that simple that Abercrombie Look Alikes Running Around the Bar Drunk are the abusive assholes, and Big Guys are always the good guys. My first serious boyfriend was a larger man, and he was severely abusive. 

Women who get beat up don't "deserve what they get" because they didnt date a "nice guy". Her boyfriend I'm sure seemed like a nice guy at the time, and didn't seem abusive when he moved in, but it progressed slowly. Thats how the cycle of abuse works, the abuser has to get the victims trust first. Maybe she's had events in her life that lead her to pursue abusive men and instead of shaming her for ignoring the "nice guy" when she just doesn't feel that way about him, maybe you should be more supportive.

Sorry for the hostility. But then again, I'm just a skinny bimbo whose chasing all the fat guys, so take my opinion with a grain of salt. 

Now excuse me while I go expose my breasts to any BHM I see. With any luck if I show mine, he'll show his.


----------



## 99Haints (Dec 2, 2008)

Just the gender specification of "FFA" would seem to acknowlege it's less common. Speaking of which, why not relinquish those letters to Fat Fat Admirers, which is verbally clumsy enough to justify the dorky acronym? 

As far as my sweeping generalization goes, female admirers of fat do not exist in the wild. They are a sensational internet myth, falling somewhere between the waiting inheritance from my secret Nigerian uncle and my opporitunity to GET PAID TO TAKE SURVEYS!!! Sure, all myths have an element of truth, but in non-virutal space I might as well seek the chupacabra. Even more.


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 2, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> He's not wrong about the unfortunately disproportionate ratio of male fas to female fas.
> 
> However.
> 
> Girls are less hung up on body type than guys on average, and a non-ffa would be more likely to date a chubby guy than a non-mfa would a fat girl.



i agree. i just think women don't make such a big deal out of sexual preference. they just date whomever and don't talk about it quite as much or need websites etc... here down south you see a lot of women both BBW and thin dating BHM--no big deal, unless its a big deal to him. i think its really similar to being a BBW. if you feel its a limitation it becomes one-self fulfilling prophecy. but i don't agree about the non FA thing. i'm an ssbbw and i date date almost exclusively non FAs and i date a lot.


----------



## Esther (Dec 2, 2008)

Bountiful1966 said:


> i have found that most bhms dont want a fat chick but want the skinny bimbos



Ignorant. Seems like size acceptance only goes one way.


----------



## Esther (Dec 2, 2008)

As for me, I'm _only_ attracted to big men. I've dated all types, and the physical connection just wasn't there with the slim/toned dudes.




WillSpark said:


> Now here's a valid question, for you ladies, with your BHMs, is it "the bigger, the better" along with the usual personality matches, or do you have a certain type?



I think "bigger is better" might be the case for me.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 2, 2008)

rabbitislove said:


> Now excuse me while I go expose my breasts to any BHM I see. With any luck if I show mine, he'll show his.



Well, I'd show mine, but that would result in a lot of weeping and gnashing of teeth. And not in a good way. Kind of in an end-of-the-world Armageddon is 'a comin' way. 

So I guess the weight of the world is on your shoulders, Bimbette rabbitislove.


----------



## Melian (Dec 2, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> So I guess the weight of the world is on your shoulders, Bimbette rabbitislove.



I'll help....but I'm only willing to show one. I'm half classy


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Dec 2, 2008)

Am I the only person who is completely indifferent to this kinda shit? 
If some woman thinks I'm a fat ass and is not attracted to me because of that reason alone then she is obviously not the woman for me.
I just don't see the point of going on and on about this. 
There's a lot of people in this world,find one that digs You.


----------



## Laina (Dec 3, 2008)

rabbitislove said:


> Women who get beat up don't "deserve what they get" because they didnt date a "nice guy". Her boyfriend I'm sure seemed like a nice guy at the time, and didn't seem abusive when he moved in, but it progressed slowly. Thats how the cycle of abuse works, the abuser has to get the victims trust first. Maybe she's had events in her life that lead her to pursue abusive men and instead of shaming her for ignoring the "nice guy" when she just doesn't feel that way about him, maybe you should be more supportive.



Thank you, thank you, thank you!

Even when the cycle doesn't progress slowly, there are innumerable reasons that the immediate reaction is not to run like hell. Shock, belief that you DO "deserve it", even a sincere-sounding apology can make a woman second guess herself...and that's before getting involved in outside influences that could be keeping her where she is.

/sigh

Sorry, my social worker is showing again.


----------



## boompoet (Dec 3, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Nope, I don't see bimbo. I see a woman who is clearly not attracted to your/her friend, and who may possibly have some self-esteem issues. Clearly, she knows what she wants and what she doesn't want. I can't see painting her with the "bimbo" brush because she makes a hasty decision and doesn't choose men wisely. Come on. If this was a man we were talking about, people would be discussing his judgment skills and impulse control issues (moving someone in after 3 dates) rather than calling him the male equivalent of 'slut'.
> 
> We want what we want. I'm also a thin woman with a pixie haircut and bright eyes. If I were single, I wouldn't let YOU tell me what I "deserve". I'd quite cheerfully go about dating men that I was attracted to and rejecting those that I didn't find attractive. They would, of course, be free to accept or reject me based on their personal preferences. But then ... THEY would be accepting or rejecting. Not you. I can't imagine why your friend allowed you to bring her to Jesus (so to speak) with regard to who she's deserving of. Had you done that to me, you'd promptly be an ex-friend.
> 
> She doesn't need to apologize to you or anyone else for what she does/doesn't find attractive. That doesn't negate a responsibility to be kind to people, obviously.




I am not unkind, but a woman who has the driving goal to sleep with as many men as possible, a woman who denies emotional connection in favor of carnal pleasure, a woman who poked holes in a condom to get impregnated so she'd be "...set for life.", a woman who makes rash decisions because she's horny is a bimbo in my humble opinion. Further, if a man did the things she does, I'd call him a bimbo too. I don't say she's a bimbo because she's thin and pretty (sort of), I say she's a bimbo because of everything else. I'm not name calling, just stating a fact. 

She does have, as I'm sure most bimbos do, self esteem issues. The only reason someone uses or allows their body to be used by people they have no connection with is desperation or complete lack of self esteem. That makes me sad, not only for her but also for her kid. 



rabbitislove said:


> Agreed with TraciJo. The above sounds like a lot of self proclaimed nice guy bullshit.
> 
> All that aside, its not that simple that Abercrombie Look Alikes Running Around the Bar Drunk are the abusive assholes, and Big Guys are always the good guys. My first serious boyfriend was a larger man, and he was severely abusive.



I never said all are this vs all are that. I've known some horrible big guys and some really nice and sweet fit guys. Again, this was a specific example of a "bimbo" and an "asshole", not a generalization. Men who strike women, regardless of size, should be castrated with a hammer.


----------



## Diego (Dec 3, 2008)

Do chubby guys turn me on? Jaja does a cow go moo?

I love latin or indian boys with some weight on. :smitten:


----------



## olwen (Dec 3, 2008)

boompoet said:


> I am not unkind, but a woman who has the driving goal to sleep with as many men as possible, a woman who denies emotional connection in favor of carnal pleasure, a woman who poked holes in a condom to get impregnated so she'd be "...set for life.", a woman who makes rash decisions because she's horny is a bimbo in my humble opinion. Further, if a man did the things she does, I'd call him a bimbo too. I don't say she's a bimbo because she's thin and pretty (sort of), I say she's a bimbo because of everything else. I'm not name calling, just stating a fact.
> 
> She does have, as I'm sure most bimbos do, self esteem issues. *The only reason someone uses or allows their body to be used by people they have no connection with is desperation or complete lack of self esteem. *That makes me sad, not only for her but also for her kid.
> 
> ...



I don't know the woman, but I'd keep "She - just - plain - likes - sex - with - multiple - partners" in the realm of possibility. I just have a problem with the *idea* that a woman isn't in control of herself or her body or her own sexual power if she is promiscuous. Like she doesn't really know what she's doing when she opens her legs and every guy who sleeps with her is using her because well, she's just soooo easy.  It could very well just be the other way around. 

Some women just like to fuck A LOT, and don't want emotional connections with anybody. It could just be as simple as that, and if that's what she wants to do with her life then let her have at it. 

If sex is a tool for her to get what she wants, rather than an emotional act, then there shouldn't be anything wrong with that either - as long as she's smart about it. Let me put it this way, I don't see anything wrong with a woman sleeping her way to the top so to speak. If that's the way she wants to do it, fine. If she doesn't cultivate any other skills along the way she won't get very far or stay at the top for very long. Either way a woman who can and does sleep her way to the top has to have enough self esteem and smarts to be able to do it successfully without too much judgement from others. At least it seems that way to me. 

The one power that women seem to have as a sort of birthright *is* her sexual power (because it is the one power that men know they can't control) and if she wants to wield it like a weapon, more power to her. She just shouldn't be deemed a slut or a bimbo or a whore for doing so. Those kinds of judgements are just plain bullshit in my opinion. 

Now if she's just plain triflin, then that's a different story altogether.



Oh, and yes, chubby (and by chubby I mean guys who's bellies aren't bigger than mine), turn me on.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 3, 2008)

olwen said:


> I don't know the woman, but I'd keep "She - just - plain - likes - sex - with - multiple - partners" in the realm of possibility. I just have a problem with the *idea* that a woman isn't in control of herself or her body or her own sexual power if she is promiscuous. Like she doesn't really know what she's doing when she opens her legs and every guy who sleeps with her is using her because well, she's just soooo easy.  It could very well just be the other way around.
> 
> Some women just like to fuck A LOT, and don't want emotional connections with anybody. It could just be as simple as that, and if that's what she wants to do with her life then let her have at it.
> 
> ...



Everything she said. Every last word. With one addition: I haven't a clue in the world why the two of you are friends, given your obvious contempt for her.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Dec 4, 2008)

> When I was done reading her the riot act, she was obviously upset with herself and didn't understand why she felt the way she felt. She couldn't remember why she hadn't seen how attractive he was before and how sweet and kind he'd always been to her. She was programmed. Anyone, male or female, who allows their perception to be so twisted around the common advertising view has to have those illusions shattered once in a while.
> 
> The next week she was dating the next drunk asshole she found at the bar and ignoring her friend again. Not only was she dating him, he was moving in with her. Three dates, and the guy was moving in. Not only that, but not a week after he'd moved in, he beat the crap out of her and the fat friend ended up kicking his ass. She's now seeing another guy she met in a bar. She just can't (not won't) learn.
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, this is a bimbo.



Thank heavens you were there to read her the riot act to tell her who she should be attracted to.

Nothing chaps my ass more than this notion that if a man is "nice" and "worships the ground she walks on" then she needs to fall in line and be with him. Why are these stories _always_ about a superficial bimbo too stupid to see what a wonderful guy was right there in front of her and never about a man who overlooked a wonderful, nice, sweet, worshipping *woman*. Oh I think I know....it's because women who care about looks are superficial jerks but but are entitled to a hot chick and no matter how "nice" she is her kindness never seems to hold the same currency as far as entitling her to a great guy. The captain of the football team is supposed to date a hottie, not a super nice and kind woman who worships him but the head cheerleader is supposed to be nice enough to give the nerdy/non jock/geeky/unflashy guy a chance just because he's so damned sweet.

Why is niceness such a valuable currency among men but not women. If a man had a female friend who was super sweet and would do anything for him but he just wasn't that into her, he would never be made out to be the callous ogre that the bimbo bitch is.


----------



## Laina (Dec 4, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> Thank heavens you were there to read her the riot act to tell her who she should be attracted to.
> 
> Nothing chaps my ass more than this notion that if a man is "nice" and "worships the ground she walks on" then she needs to fall in line and be with him. Why are these stories _always_ about a superficial bimbo too stupid to see what a wonderful guy was right there in front of her and never about a man who overlooked a wonderful, nice, sweet, worshipping *woman*. Oh I think I know....it's because women who care about looks are superficial jerks but but are entitled to a hot chick and no matter how "nice" she is her kindness never seems to hold the same currency as far as entitling her to a great guy. The captain of the football team is supposed to date a hottie, not a super nice and kind woman who worships him but the head cheerleader is supposed to be nice enough to give the nerdy/non jock/geeky/unflashy guy a chance just because he's so damned sweet.
> 
> Why is niceness such a valuable currency among men but not women. If a man had a female friend who was super sweet and would do anything for him but he just wasn't that into her, he would never be made out to be the callous ogre that the bimbo bitch is.



This is a great point.

Also...am I the only woman who thinks that being "worshiped" is a little creepy? 

Don't get me wrong, it sounds great in theory. (And I've always been told that a man should love you more than you love him.) Still the practice seems like it would be more than a trifle uncomfortable. What happens when it turns out that I'm only human, after all?

Too much pressure, and the relationship would always feel unbalanced. I'll take a guy who respects me as an equal any day (and loves me just as much as I love him), thankyouverymuch.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Dec 4, 2008)

boompoet said:


> a woman who poked holes in a condom to get impregnated so she'd be "...set for life.",



In my opinion that's pretty difficult to defend against and justifies her being "triflin"... not to mention bat shit crazy


----------



## Laina (Dec 4, 2008)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> In my opinion that's pretty difficult to defend against and justifies her being "triflin"... not to mention bat shit crazy



Bear in mind that this fascinating, inflammatory tidbit wasn't revealed until AFTER someone pointed out his implication that this woman deserved to be beaten, AFTER someone pointed out that he was calling a woman a bimbo for not choosing the man HE thought she should, and AFTER someone mentioned that sex does not a bimbo make--it might be worth taking with a grain of salt. 

Team Justification: Go!


----------



## William (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey 

I though a BBW called her the Bimbo word because she was skinny????

William




Laina said:


> Bear in mind that this fascinating, inflammatory tidbit wasn't revealed until AFTER someone pointed out his implication that this woman deserved to be beaten, AFTER someone pointed out that he was calling a woman a bimbo for not choosing the man HE thought she should, and AFTER someone mentioned that sex does not a bimbo make--it might be worth taking with a grain of salt.
> 
> Team Justification: Go!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Dec 4, 2008)

Laina said:


> Bear in mind that this fascinating, inflammatory tidbit wasn't revealed until AFTER someone pointed out his implication that this woman deserved to be beaten, AFTER someone pointed out that he was calling a woman a bimbo for not choosing the man HE thought she should, and AFTER someone mentioned that sex does not a bimbo make--it might be worth taking with a grain of salt.
> 
> Team Justification: Go!



yea I really don't care about these people enough to wonder if it's true or not, my statement was more of a general one to anyone that would do something like that... but I hear ya.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Dec 4, 2008)

William said:


> Hey
> 
> I though a BBW called her the Bimbo word because she was skinny????
> 
> William



After that boompoet gave his example of a bimbo...which is what everyone's now talking about.


----------



## William (Dec 4, 2008)

oHHHH

With everyone talking about "he called her a Bimbo" I thought they were talking about the original poster "whats his name"

William 




BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> After that boompoet gave his example of a bimbo...which is what everyone's now talking about.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 4, 2008)

Ninja Glutton said:


> I don't know why larger chicks always have to dig at the skinnier girls on these boards, also. You don't see them coming in and posting bitter, backdoor insults on your posts. Let's just be fair.




Whoa, I think you need to refer to examples of this because I find that remark way off base *"always have to dig at the skinnier girls"*

If you're referring to me and I do mean IF because I don't want to assume, then you really weren't reading what I had to say.

I'm disappointed that there aren't more BHM into BBW but I in no way was bashing thin/average FFA's at all. If that's what you saw then that's what YOU wanted to see. I don't like picture-whoring but that goes for BBW too.

If you want to be fair about this, i'm sick of hearing whining from BHM that can't find their skinny counter-part. _If we're being fair..._ 

But for the record I think there are a whole bunch of rockin-awesome thin/average FFA's here at Dims.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Dec 4, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Whoa, I think you need to refer to examples of this because I find that remark way off base *"always have to dig at the skinnier girls"*
> 
> If you're referring to me and I do mean IF because I don't want to assume, then you really weren't reading what I had to say.
> 
> ...



See, I was referencing a post in this thread and you just had to find a way for it to be an insult to you. At least half or more of your posts are just trying to get a rise out of people. Often your posts are very negative in tone. 

Also, since when was I whining about not getting a skinny girlfriend? I have whined on these boards, of course. I'm not denying that. Not one time was it just because I "couldn't find a skinny girl." Most of the time it was just me voicing my heartbreak or loneliness. Is that so wrong? Maybe people don't want to read that. Maybe it's melodramatic. I can admit that, but at least I'm not going out of my way to point out people's faults or start arguments on a message board.


----------



## lily352 (Dec 4, 2008)

Personally... I'm a BBW, and chubby guys definitely turn me on!!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 4, 2008)

Ninja Glutton said:


> See, I was referencing a post in this thread and you just had to find a way for it to be an insult to you. At least half or more of your posts are just trying to get a rise out of people. Often your posts are very negative in tone.
> 
> Also, since when was I whining about not getting a skinny girlfriend? I have whined on these boards, of course. I'm not denying that. Not one time was it just because I "couldn't find a skinny girl." Most of the time it was just me voicing my heartbreak or loneliness. Is that so wrong? Maybe people don't want to read that. Maybe it's melodramatic. I can admit that, but at least I'm not going out of my way to point out people's faults or start arguments on a message board.


_
"Originally Posted by Surlysomething 
Whoa, I think you need to refer to examples of this because I find that remark way off base "always have to dig at the skinnier girls"

If you're referring to me and I do mean IF because I don't want to assume, then you really weren't reading what I had to say."
_
*I guess you missed that part. :doh: You really do only see what you want to see.*


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 4, 2008)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Also, since when was I whining about not getting a skinny girlfriend?



Did I specifically mention your name?



Again, seeing what you want to see.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Dec 4, 2008)

Just to turn this train in a different direction...

There are lots of girls out there who dig chubby guys. Not all girls want SSBHMs. Some girls just want some padding and a cute little stomach. Different strokes, different folks.


----------



## olwen (Dec 4, 2008)

Laina said:


> This is a great point.
> 
> Also...am I the only woman who thinks that being "worshiped" is a little creepy?
> 
> ...



::raises hand:: I actually could get into being worshiped. Seriously. I'd have soooo much fun making a guy grovel, provided he were into that.


----------



## bigguy1974 (Dec 5, 2008)

Im a big guy. How can I meet cute skinnier girls. It seems like no skinnier girls are or would ever be into me.


----------



## olwen (Dec 5, 2008)

bigguy1974 said:


> Im a big guy. How can I meet cute skinnier girls. It seems like no skinnier girls are or would ever be into me.



I'm not skinny, but I personally find stylish and fun to be two good things on any guy.


----------



## RoboCrunchy (Dec 6, 2008)

Bountiful1966 said:


> i have found that most bhms dont want a fat chick but want the skinny bimbos



I'm definitely more in to larger women. :eat2:

I'm not sure about other guys.


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Jan 17, 2009)

i hope we do!


----------



## Canonista (Jan 17, 2009)

Cors said:


> Penis does nothing for me.
> 
> I prefer chubby guys over muscular ones though, and love giving hugs and tummy rubs!




Me neither!


----------



## Canonista (Jan 17, 2009)

rabbitislove said:


> Agreed with TraciJo. The above sounds like a lot of self proclaimed nice guy bullshit.
> 
> All that aside, its not that simple that Abercrombie Look Alikes Running Around the Bar Drunk are the abusive assholes, and Big Guys are always the good guys. My first serious boyfriend was a larger man, and he was severely abusive.
> 
> ...



Did I mention I live in Michigan? I'll even show you mine first! Heck, just to feel appreciated would be enough. You could keep your shirt on the whole time!


----------



## Hole (Jan 17, 2009)

It's not a fetish to me, atleast not at this point. It's a strong like. I don't go gaga over every man with chub. And I have a range obviously of what I prefer. 

And I'm glad the person who made the "skinny bimbo" comment got owned. Seriously.


----------



## Hole (Jan 17, 2009)

Laina said:


> This is a great point.
> 
> Also...am I the only woman who thinks that being "worshiped" is a little creepy?
> 
> ...



No, you aren't. I want to appreciated, respected and cherished. No one is worthy of worship. Maybe I wasn't supposed to take that so literally but I say this because I know there are women who demand to be worshipped in that sense. It's not for me. I want to be told when I'm wrong and heck some days I deserve to be pissed off at. The last man I was involved with put me on a pedestal at the start and ended up taking me down notches when I wasn't 'perfect' enough for him. I'd rather be loved, flaws and all.


----------

